# Hello Everybody ....



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

I am new here and looking forward to getting to know everybody.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to the boards Combat Hapkido girl.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2009)

Hail and well met, *CHG*.

Take your time, browse about, find a seat that suits you and enjoy your posting :tup:.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## crushing (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, amd enjoy all the great areas to visit.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT! good to meet you!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

Michael


----------



## irishwolf08 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey! Welcome to MT! ^_^


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi and thanks for the wonderful welcome! I am looking forward to getting use to this message board and making some great friends!! :uhyeah:


----------



## Drac (Apr 20, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Nagel (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to board!


----------



## just2kicku (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome, these are some good people here. Hope you've found a home, I know I have


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks again for the welcome!!


----------

